# Columbia, TN - Female - PTS Date 10/21/08



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

The female is approximately 2 years of age. She is an owner surrender. A complaint was called in that she was running at large in a neighborhood and near a busy street. The owner said he got her when he lived in Memphis. I don't know if he adopted her from a shelter or if she was purchased from a breeder. She is microchipped!!! I was told her chip is registered through 24 Hour Pet Watch.










She is not on Petfinder and she only has until Tuesday - 10/21/08. I received an email about her.

Shelter hours are Tuesday-Friday 11:00AM-5:00PM and Saturday 10:00AM-3:30PM. The Shelter is closed Sunday and Monday, Our phone number is 931-540-0897. The shelter is located on the corner of Tom J. Hitch Parkway and Mapleash Avenue.

They are rescue friendly.

Please ask for Donna.

Maury County City of Columbia Animal Services Facility
1233 Mapleash Avenue
Columbia TN 38401
Phone: 931-540-0897
Fax: 931-840-8478
Email: [email protected]

THE SHELTER IS OVER FULL AND THEY ARE HAVING TO EUTHANIZE MORE THAN NORMAL AND THEY ARE A VERY HIGH KILL SHELTER DUE TO LOCATION AND SPACE.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh my...she is beautiful! Looks very concerned too....obviously the poor thing is confused.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

More information on this beautiful girl from the shelter:

"I tried out the girl and she was good with Tyke the male temperment testing dog we have at the shelter and also Sweetheart the girl. I would say she passed the temperment test with flying colors. Tracy took blood for HW test by herself and the GSD girl let her do it and she is negative. She is probably 2 yrs old and her name is Emma. She is a good dog."


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

Not sure where this is-we are not far from East TN if we can help in some way. Doesn't look like she has much time.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Columbia, TN is an hour south of Nashville off I-65.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Can someone help her ...time is up....bump for the beauty.


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump again....hope someone got this beauty.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

UPDATE:

Emma has rescue and is going to be spayed on Thursday, but is still available for adoption if someone else should want her beforehand.


----------



## wsumner26 (Jan 27, 2006)

Oh wow!! She is gorgeous.







Thank you for the great news!


----------



## daniella5574 (May 2, 2007)

Bump!


----------

